
Tesla Model S warned driver in fatal crash to put hands on steering wheel - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/06/tesla-model-s-warned-driver-in-fatal-crash-to-put-hands-on-steering-wheel/
======
sctb
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14597505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14597505)

------
pacifika
So why does the Tesla keep on moving instead of parking itself when it becomes
obvious there is no driver?

It shouldn't have been possible to warn seven times, the autonomous car's job
is to protect society from bad drivers.

~~~
olyjohn
Where is it supposed to go? What if there is no shoulder? Does the car have
the programming to safely change lanes, and then move onto the shoulder? What
if the shoulder is gravel? Can it detect a 6 inch drop off from the pavement
to gravel? Will it be able to handle a soft, dirt shoulder should it pull off?

Also possible: The car warns the driver, he puts his hands on the wheel long
enough to shut it up, car warns the driver again. It's akin to blindly
clicking OK when annoying, useless error messages pop up. Do Teslas have lots
of false warnings, training people to ignore them?

~~~
rlpb
There are still options. It could sound an increasingly loud alarm, initially
inside the cabin and then the horn too. It could start slowing the vehicle. It
could turn on the hazard lights. All of these things could hopefully make the
driver feel increasingly like an idiot, discouraging abuse.

Slowing the vehicle may increase the risk of a collision from behind, but that
is balanced by the increased risk of not having a driver at the wheel.

~~~
exclusiv
I hadn't thought of that but I am a firm believer that some social shaming is
a highly effective way to curb behavior.

I agree that other cars should be notified if a car is unattended too, just in
case they get to an area where the system cannot respond.

